
RailsConf 2018 – The Future of Rails 6: Scalable by Default - ksec
https://speakerdeck.com/eileencodes/railsconf-2018-the-future-of-rails-6-scalable-by-default
======
karmajunkie
Tl;dr: scale Rails! (If by scaling you mean running N databases so you can
parallelize your test suite with N workers, and run more than one database in
production)

I didn't see anything in these slides that lead me to believe there's anything
to address the actual failures behind Rails scalability problems.

